# marinade injector



## treegje (Oct 13, 2009)

I always use a dry rub ,or a wet marinade on all my meats

but now I bought a marinade Injecter


but unfortunately there were no basic recipes in the box

what is a good basic recipe for pork and chicken / turkey?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I always just buy the store bought injector maranade, lots of flavors to choose from and they dont get hung up in the injector.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the key to making homemade injector marinades.
Make sure when you choose spices, choose ones that are finely ground as any thing that is "large" will get stuck in the needle and will inevitably blow out all over your counters or your face ( trust me dont look at it while doing this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) when you try to unstick it

I do not have any recipes here at work with me so this is not exact but I use Butter
Garlic
Tony's
Tabasco Sauce

Somebody will be along shortly with a good recipe I  am sure

Good luck


----------



## tndawg (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's one I used last weekend:

2 cup apple juice
½ cup apple cider vinegar
¼ cup orange juice
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoons of dry rub
2 tablespoons of honey
3 drops liquid smoke


----------



## treegje (Oct 13, 2009)

here in belgium bbq and smoking is not so common,it is 90% for grilling

Here and there you can already find a bbq sauce
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




but a marinade to inject is not yet available

butchers not to give their recipe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so I would like to make one myself


----------



## walle (Oct 13, 2009)

One trick I use that broadens your ingredents is to to throw it all in the blender to finely chop it. I have a similiar injector as the original post and this will solve most of the too large chunk problems.

Similar to others listed, my basic marinade includes:
Garlic and onion poweder or salt
dash of soy sauce
season all salt
melted butter

combine that to taste with -  lemon juice/OJ/italian dressing/woreshire/Heinze 57  - depending on what meat you are using and you can turn out some tasty marinade.

My favorite "in the can" marinade is Creole Butter. You can find this in most grocery stores and it generally comes with an injector.
Tracey


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Did a whole pig once and used bbq sauce and whiskey, it was pretty good!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 13, 2009)

I usually use apple juice and 1-2 tablespoons of my rub finely ground.  On beef I sub beef broth for the apple juice.  Chicken take a look at my snake bitten chicken sticky for injection and rub.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's one fer ya:

*Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine ** By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles*
*1 ½ Gal Water*
*½ C Salt - Kosher*
*½ C Dark Brown Sugar*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Onion Powder*
*2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*

*Slaughterhouse Poultry Injection*
*½ Pkg Good Seasons Italian Dressing*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*
*2 TBS melted Butter (non salted)*
*2 C Apple Cider*


----------



## treegje (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you guys 
for the tips and recipes 
will definitely try some things out


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Treegje take tips from travcoman and shooterRick has told you we do. they are that good and about 80% of the people here including myself have their recipes in book of recipes. If you go to the sauces and marinades section here you'll find stickys of their recipes and try them.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 14, 2009)

Just recently tried that one and it was amazing!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for the brief responce. In a bit of pain today. I should have gave the link to make it more helpfull.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77908


----------



## smande (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a hard time finding injectable marinades until a worker in my local grocery gave me this tip.  Choose you favorite Marinade and strain it through a cheese cloth.  Inject it into the meat and then scrape the big chunks off the cheese cloth and use it as a rub.  Blessings


----------

